# Dekalb IL - D&D game



## KnowTheToe (May 28, 2003)

Looking for a D&D game to join or run.  I am moving to DeKalb IL in mid June and should be ready to game by the end of July.  I am a married 30 year old male who has gamed on and off since I was in the fifth grade.

If you know how I might best contact gaming groups through a college post your thoughts.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jun 19, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## trotzkie (Sep 21, 2006)

*Any word*

Have you gotten any emails to this post? I spent $1000 at gen con this year on some games. The wife tells me I have to play them all the time. LOL So I am looking for some more friends to play. I live in Cortland, IL real close to Dekalb. Let me know if you are interested. My Email is trotzkie@hotmail.com .


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 22, 2006)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Looking for a D&D game to join or run.  I am moving to DeKalb IL in mid June and should be ready to game by the end of July.  I am a married 30 year old male who has gamed on and off since I was in the fifth grade.




There's always a game going on in Batavia...


----------

